# What are the 45 Demons under Satanackia



## Azora (Oct 14, 2016)

So I hope somebody on this sight has knowledge of demonology. So stated in the Grimorium Verum (The True Grimoire) there is a demon hierarchy. It goes from the three superiors which are Lucifer, Beelzebuth, and Asteroth. Under Lucifer are two demons which are Satanackia and Agalierap. Under Satanackia are 45 demons. Four chiefs and 41 more demons who are not stated because of their lack of power. I have searched the internet high and low for a list of the 41 demons but I can not find anything. So if somebody here has any knowledge of them or where I could find them, that would be great.


----------



## spectre (Oct 14, 2016)

Try Liber Spirituum on Facebook


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 14, 2016)

Studied a little about ancient religion and magic, enough to confuse things a bit.

First of all, your 'top three' were once deities in their own right.  They merely deities of peoples opposed by the ancient Hebrew - back then, each tribe/city state had its own deity.  (This is actually far more complex, getting into ancient migrations, wars, and bitter internal feuds within ancient Judaism.)

Second, the 'true name' issue.  Ye ancient sorcerers were continually hunting for the true names of demons, gods, and spirits because they believed possession of such a true name granted the magician control over that entity.  The greatest of the ancient middle eastern magicians were all believed to possess the true names of such entities. Because magic was either restricted or banned with draconian penalties involved, magical texts were kept hidden.  A number of these texts remained hidden to the current era.  They do include  true names, which are mostly nonsense syllables.  Repeated often enough, they can induce a mild trance state.  

Third, fakes.  A common practice in the ancient world was to ascribe works to long dead prominent authors to enhance their credibility.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 14, 2016)

Well here is the work itself. Why not read it through?
http://www.akor.cc/More Books/GrimoriumVerum.PDF


----------

